# Need legal advice....... Bonnie is being spayed as i type.



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

If you have read my situation below re pregnant cat with pyo... 

The welfare of the cat has been adressed and she is in being spayed this minute... 

I am financially £820 out of pocket and I don't know what to do for the best...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i dont know what you can do as i dont know your situation.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

I have read your previous thread could you elaborate a little on what legal advice you may think you need? This may help breeders gove their opinions.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Brief outline... (sorry if the lady is a member on here but a new situation for me)

I purchased a lovely typy lilac cream girl on the agreement i would also pay an additional fee to have covered by the ladies own stud, my own stud is currently too young and i wanted to keep a blue female should one be produced. The mating took place, pinked up 15th July and I collected her yesterday which took 5 hoours and £50 in fuel totaling £500 lay out for her. 
Today at lunch time i noticed she was producing puss from her vulva so off to the vets where dr death advised spaying, due to the situation of her purchase this wasn't a choice i could make without speaking to the original breeder first. I phoned her and she openly admitted that she could not afford to refund me and treat her and point blank refused to refund the stud fee. It was agreed that I would have £350 back and keep bonnie and pay for her treatment and either keep her as a pet or sell her to a pet home. All booked in to be spayed tomorrow morning. I then receive a phone call from a family member to qui my vets diganosis and they offered the £350 back and the return of the cat, one they had already admitted could not afford to treat, I agreed upon her return for the original vet fee of £35 plus the £50 fuel. So they phoned back and said to keep her for and they would post the £350 cash back a week Saturday 28th. The cats health was my main concern so she was zipped back in tonight for treatment. totally £820 by tomorrow i have paid out. 

Should I indeed receive the £350 cash on the 28th and sell her to a pet home i am still financially affected by this. 

I honestly think that the woman had no idea about the cats condition and is distraught and that i am a big MUG.. but i just had to get the cat treated...


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Do you have any of this in a written contract signed by both parties?


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I have the sales reciept saying that she was sold in good health, and a mating cert.. but pyo is a progressive infection and does not happen over night, i purchased an active queen in kitten by her stud and have ended up with a poorly pet. who will make a lovely pet and clearly wasn't meant to be a mum.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I feel awful for considering it, but i am thinking small claims court. My main concern was getting her treatment before the infection became too much to control and she went down hill. I initially agreed to the £350 refund out of deperation to get her treated which in all honestly was the main priority.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

To be honest I find this a difficult one. I sympathise totally with your situation and indeed financial loss however the breeder could genuinely have not known. If she wasnt producing pus when you collected her how would the breeder know this could happen to any of our beloved cats. I will admit having been breeding for 4 years I have not experienced Pyo perhaps a more experienced breeder can advise more.

I hope you find some middle ground with the breeder and hope the cat is ok and gets better soon.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not sure you have a case of any kind unless you can show she knew there were problems brewing when you collected your cat and as you said in your original posting, she was well in herself.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Me too, she also has a touch on conjunctivitus too... I am just baffled why i have to wait till 28th for a refund, she is calling the vet in the morning which i thoroughly understand and i had to break the news that it be sexually transmitted and her boy was already in with another queen. I feel bad for all involved..


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

If. as I understand it, the breeder has already said that she cannot afford to refund you and to treat the cat herself I do not believe that taking this to the small claims court will make any difference. Having had court orders made against shop-lifters when we had our business, the chances of getting your money are remote. Sorry


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> I'm not sure you have a case of any kind unless you can show she knew there were problems brewing when you collected your cat and as you said in your original posting, she was well in herself.


I hadn't even looked at it from that angle tbh. looks like i will have to take it on the chin and recoup what i can when she is ready for a pet home. she is a beautiful girl and so affectionate and mark it as a lesson learnt.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

you know i may even keep her ;-)


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i think you should just keep her, money is nothing when it comes to an animals life in my honest opinion


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Lucy1012 said:


> you know i may even keep her ;-)


I should hope so. Its a real shame if you only bought her to produce kittens and now she is no use to you, you get rid. Seems very harsh  Getting a pet should be a lifelong commitment.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

i totally agree but having 3 kids myself and a business to run my head does have to consider the money side of things unfortunately. Either way she is being fixed and will be here with me until she is 110% better. My mum will fall in love with her you wait lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I dont get your reasons but hey its your choice.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Lucy1012 said:


> i totally agree but having 3 kids myself and a business to run my head does have to consider the money side of things unfortunately. Either way she is being fixed and will be here with me until she is 110% better. My mum will fall in love with her you wait lol


Surely you thought about the money side of things before you decided to get Bonnie in the first place?
You have a responsibility to look after the cat. Breeding animals should be members of the family first and foremost, not money makers that can be passed on when they no longer 'of use' to you. It is good that you are making sure she gets the veterinary care that she needs but I personally think it is wrong to get an animal for the purpose of breeding/making money and fobbing it off when it is no longer able to do so.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Tapir said:


> I should hope so. Its a real shame if you only bought her to produce kittens and now she is no use to you, you get rid. Seems very harsh  Getting a pet should be a lifelong commitment.[/QUOTE
> 
> that is not fair at all, she is 14 months old and if she stays here she will have to spend some of her life in a cattery, she could potentially go to a home where she is the one and only cat and spend her life being spoilt and in complete luxury, we are a breeding home with health and hygine restictions in place, to protect the health of every cat/kitten that lives within our walls.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

If she did have kittens and was then retired from breeding would you have kept her??


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what do you mean a breeding home? I am speachless so you only get animals to breed?????


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Lucy1012 said:


> Tapir said:
> 
> 
> > I should hope so. Its a real shame if you only bought her to produce kittens and now she is no use to you, you get rid. Seems very harsh  Getting a pet should be a lifelong commitment.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

in all honestly i don't know, she was purchased less than 48 hrs ago and as of yet no personal attachement has been formed. I have a queen who will be retiring after this litter she will be 5 next year and she will be staying so it is quite probable yes, i am a big softie and they are my pets, but Bonnie was purchased to produce a certain type and colour for me to show. i am not going to justify my actions as quite honestly whether i sell a kitten at 13 weeks or 13 months as long as it is the right home and the kitty is healthy and safe that it more important.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

For me as an animal lover this is a heartbreaking thread to read(wish i hadnt clicked on it) so much talk of ££££££ ss, and who is going to pay,, 
At the end of the day this is a living animal, with feelings and needs to be in a loving forever home.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

So she was a walking pound sign then. Poor animal, she is a living creature, not some lifeless commodity you can buy for personal gain and dispose of when it suits you. Very very sad :frown:


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Tapir said:


> Lucy1012 said:
> 
> 
> > You are joking me! :mad2:
> ...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i am sad to be apart of this thread its sickend me, why buy a cat that was already mated? she will be very nervous moving homes and you wanted kittens straight away, poor cat. sorry but this is sick

ETA why wasnt she aloud to settle in and call when she was ready and then taken to stud?


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Lucy1012 said:


> Tapir said:
> 
> 
> > You have just openly admitted you know nothing about cat breeding, so you would let a stud cat and a female have free roam of a house to produce litter after litter would you. 14 months is fine for a first litter. My cats spend equal amounts of time in the house, including my stud, 2 of my cats do not get on, so rather than rehome one i keep them seperated by a cattery. I do not disagree with catteries they have their purpose but she could have a lap to sit on and a window seal to peer out of 24/7 and should a person so wish a garden to free roam.
> ...


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

and this post was about me buying a very poorly cat for £820 and should the seller be held responsible (I personally sell my kittens with a 7 day return policy should they be ill as i feel this is the moral thing to do) not about her breeding potential and I apologise to those of you that read it in that manner. I have a stud on the sofa behind me and a kitten on the table to my right and two dogs at my feet. They are my pets it is not a case of selling Bonnie because she cannot breed it is more a case of not being able to afford the £820 loss. 

Gotta love forums, i was offered the choice to treat her, i was advised on here that it could be treated.. i made the right choice to spay her so she never has to go through this again..


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

well did you ask for bonnie to mated to the stud cat? I have paid 800 for one of my cats and never got to breed from her did I ever think i should re home her? No because she was bought as a pet 1st and foremost breeding from her would have been a bonus


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I was advised by a breeder of 15 years that this was ok to do, she had already called 3 or 4 times and was getting progressively unsettled which has probably caused the problem. My own stud at the time was too young and inexperienced to use on a maiden queen.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I am very sadden by this thread, she is a cat a living breathing entity and to hear you talk about her as a mere purchase to provide you with a certain coloured kitten which she can no longer do so is just so sad, you sound like a child that has just brought a new toy and you have discovered it's not perfect so you have discarded it to one side. I eel so so sorry for poor Bonnie.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she could of had overid tablets to nock her off call though. But the main thing now is Bonnie is ok.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

no i bought a cat that was poorly and had it been a toy i would have returned it and expected a full refund. I would not expect any less with an animal nor would i sell one like it. I have just paid out the money for her, and without this refund i have to find the cash to pay for surgery for a condition that has been brewing for longer than i have had her my isurance will not cover it due to the 14 day clause. On a good note the vet has just called me and she is fine and awake full of puss and not pregnant.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Lucy1012 said:


> and this post was about me buying a very poorly cat for £820 and should the seller be held responsible (I personally sell my kittens with a 7 day return policy should they be ill as i feel this is the moral thing to do) not about her breeding potential and I apologise to those of you that read it in that manner. I have a stud on the sofa behind me and a kitten on the table to my right and two dogs at my feet. They are my pets it is not a case of selling Bonnie because she cannot breed it is more a case of not being able to afford the £820 loss.
> 
> Gotta love forums, i was offered the choice to treat her, i was advised on here that it could be treated.. i made the right choice to spay her so she never has to go through this again..


But that's what pets are! My dog arrived in March and has cost me well over £1000 in vet bills since I got her - but I'm not going to sell her to try to make that money back.
I'm sorry if I have come across as harsh I just can't understand this mentality. Honestly, I think it is great that she has been cared for whilst she is with you, and has been spayed, but I think when you take on a pet, you make a commitment and have a responsibility.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lucy1012 said:


> no i bought a cat that was poorly and had it been a toy i would have returned it and expected a full refund. I would not expect any less with an animal nor would i sell one like it. I have just paid out the money for her, and without this refund i have to find the cash to pay for surgery for a condition that has been brewing for longer than i have had her my isurance will not cover it due to the 14 day clause. On a good note the vet has just called me and she is fine and awake full of puss and not pregnant.


maybe contact the GCCF and see what they say? i'm sure they'd be concerned about your situations. how long did the vet think she had the Pyo?


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I would honestly love to keep her she is a cracking girl and I am sure during her time in recovery here with me an emtional attachment will be formed and she most probably will. I am concerned that the refund may not materialise and wanted to know where i stood. I am a business person not in the breeding sense, so my brain does sums and figures it is the way i work and until 'Oriental' pointed out that the lady had no way of knowing Bonnie was poorly i was very angry and upset that they wanted me to return her to Cambridge without the means to pay for treatment, and that in this case what about the 4 litters she has in her house at the moment. I wasn't looking to be judged, i was seeking advice. Can i afford the vet treatmet when i wasn't expecting it tomorrow... yes just about. I did have an ultimate goal for her yes, that doesn't mean i would have loved her any less.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> maybe contact the GCCF and see what they say? i'm sure they'd be concerned about your situations. how long did the vet think she had the Pyo?


The vet said that is hard to tell as it depends on how agressive the strain of infection is. She said cetainly a week.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lucy1012 said:


> The vet said that is hard to tell as it depends on how agressive the strain of infection is. She said cetainly a week.


how long had bonnie been promised to you? the best thing i would say is get a vet report and contact gccf if you have no joy with her breeder/seller


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

i phoned her on the 21st/22nd June she was put to stud 23rd to be honest as long at the £350 turns up to pay for her vet fees, i will be happy and just take it as a lesson learnt, but i gave her cash yesterday and she has 4 litters but cannot afford to treat Bonnie or pay me until 28th July, it would make anyone uneasy.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I hope you get your money back and thats a good thing, just never trust anyone untill you really know someone.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I also resigned from my part time job today so that has made me more concious of money.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lucy1012 said:


> I also resigned from my part time job today so that has made me more concious of money.


im so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

It was a jump or be pushed situation. I am sorry if this thread came over as insensitive it truely wasn't meant that way. I was just angry that this happened for all involved, Bonnie mainly, she obviously wasn't meant to be a mum and i am totally fine with that. I did have a goal in mind for her which is now not acheivable it doesn't make that goal go away and with only so much money in the bank (with no offer of help to get her fixed) and so much room at the inn that goal will have to go on the back burner, as i said 24hrs there is no emotional attachement, but come 2-4 weeks she will have her feet firmly under the table, i would prefer a non breeding cat to have a care free existence and though she will have a good life here it won't always be a pampered one. Will have to give it some thought.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

would you not get emotionally attached though because she has been through so much, I know i would.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I've no idea what the/your *actual* legal standpoint is here but I suspect that the person who sold you this girl most likely had no idea there was a problem or potential problem. One of my own young queens had called on three occasions during this summer (not a problem from a pyo point of view for 99% of queens) and I delayed getting her mated due to a leg injury several months previously. Two weeks ago I noticed the occasional limp had returned, decided to book her in to be spayed and then investigate the leg injury further. Right up until the morning she went in to be spayed she was bright, healthy, perfectly good appetite and, on the evening before, had been bombing around my garden for an hour. My vet rang after the spay to tell me she'd had an enlarged uterus, full of pus. Fortunately, the spay was straightforwards and she is still, a week after her spay, perfectly well.

Whilst a pyometra can have some very obvious signs and the cat can be very sick indeed, this isn't always the case particularly in the earlier stages of a pyo.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> I've no idea what the/your *actual* legal standpoint is here but I suspect that the person who sold you this girl most likely had no idea there was a problem or potential problem. One of my own young queens had called on three occasions during this summer (not a problem from a pyo point of view for 99% of queens) and I delayed getting her mated due to a leg injury several months previously. Two weeks ago I noticed the occasional limp had returned, decided to book her in to be spayed and then investigate the leg injury further. Right up until the morning she went in to be spayed she was bright, healthy, perfectly good appetite and, on the evening before, had been bombing around my garden for an hour. My vet rang after the spay to tell me she'd had an enlarged uterus, full of pus. Fortunately, the spay was straightforwards and she is still, a week after her spay, perfectly well.
> 
> Whilst a pyometra can have some very obvious signs and the cat can be very sick indeed, this isn't always the case particularly in the earlier stages of a pyo.


Thank you, i don't think she had a clue TBH. I am just relieved she is spayed and ok and was caught early.

DKDreamer, yes I probably would, that is why i didn't even discuss treatment, i just said to Dr death in your opinion is treating her best option he said no i said so regardless to whatever the original breeder agrees i will see you tomorrow to be spayed, he also couldn't tell me what the chances of reoccurence are so why take the chance enough is enough. I phoned my usual vet and she wanted her in tonight so off i went no questions


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lucy1012 said:


> Thank you, i don't think she had a clue TBH. I am just relieved she is spayed and ok and was caught early.
> 
> DKDreamer, yes I probably would, that is why i didn't even discuss treatment, i just said to Dr death in your opinion is treating her best option he said no i said so regardless to whatever the original breeder agrees i will see you tomorrow to be spayed, he also couldn't tell me what the chances of reoccurence are so why take the chance enough is enough. I phoned my usual vet and she wanted her in tonight so off i went no questions


least you can hold your head up high that you did what was best for Bonnie


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> least you can hold your head up high that you did what was best for Bonnie


indeed, i got her sorted first... then came on here for a lashing, i have 2 breeder friends who i trust, and neither were available when i called, i just had no where to turn...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lucy1012 said:


> indeed, i got her sorted first... then came on here for a lashing, i have 2 breeder friends who i trust, and neither were available when i called, i just had no where to turn...


well im sure you can see why people where gob smacked i was myself. The good thing that came out of all this was Bonnie is recovering and safe now


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I think somebody already mentioned here the new'ish treatment for a pyo - Alizin in combination with, I believe, anti-biotics. I know of a handful of breeders for whom this has been successful in terms of the queen recovering well from a pyo and going on to have a normal, uneventful pregnancy/delivery. I'm probably a bit old fashioned and would not, personally, dice with a queen's life in pursuit of my aim of breeding from her, however valuable she may have been in financial terms or from an 'exclusive' breed line point of view. I think you did absolutely the right thing in spaying her promptly.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Just wanted to add my half penny worth! Glad your cat is on the mend and you acted quickly. I have only had animals for life long pets even though in the past I have had a couple of litters of puppies and kittens (long time ago) it was only for the pleasure of watching them grow. People that breed seriously to better the breed, improve colour etc I accept that they couldnt keep all their breeding stock and at some point have to find new homes for retiring animals where they will be pampered pets. I wouldnt ever want to be in that situation so I dont breed. This lady bought this cat as a breeding cat, and within 48 hours she has a neutered cat that is not what she bought her for, she bought her as part of a breeding programme. She hasnt really had her long enough to fall in love with her and I can fully understand why she may rehome as a lovely pet and then buy another cat she can breed from. I feel people were a little harsh on her, she did after all save her life!!


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> well im sure you can see why people where gob smacked i was myself. The good thing that came out of all this was Bonnie is recovering and safe now


I can but it wasn't meant in the way it was preceived. I personally would take any cat back if sold poorly whether i knew or not and i just expect others to be the same. I was put on the spot when she said she couldn't afford treatment. I agreed to buy a healthy happy cat for £350 and received a very poorly one for £820. I could have been completely off and sent her bac regardless but that is not who i am.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

rose said:


> Just wanted to add my half penny worth! Glad your cat is on the mend and you acted quickly. I have only had animals for life long pets even though in the past I have had a couple of litters of puppies and kittens (long time ago) it was only for the pleasure of watching them grow. People that breed seriously to better the breed, improve colour etc I accept that they couldnt keep all their breeding stock and at some point have to find new homes for retiring animals where they will be pampered pets. I wouldnt ever want to be in that situation so I dont breed. This lady bought this cat as a breeding cat, and within 48 hours she has a neutered cat that is not what she bought her for, she bought her as part of a breeding programme. She hasnt really had her long enough to fall in love with her and I can fully understand why she may rehome as a lovely pet and then buy another cat she can breed from. I feel people were a little harsh on her, she did after all save her life!!


This post hits the nail right on the head and i 100% second it.OP i really feel for you hear i hope things start to look up for you.Good luck with the recovery of the new girl.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Thank you, the vet will be calling me in the morning with an update, just hope they managed to clean the infection out without it spreading into the abdomen, she has a way to go, but is young and otherwise healthy, and will make a wonderful pet for who ever that may be..


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

rose said:


> Just wanted to add my half penny worth! Glad your cat is on the mend and you acted quickly. I have only had animals for life long pets even though in the past I have had a couple of litters of puppies and kittens (long time ago) it was only for the pleasure of watching them grow. People that breed seriously to better the breed, improve colour etc I accept that they couldnt keep all their breeding stock and at some point have to find new homes for retiring animals where they will be pampered pets. I wouldnt ever want to be in that situation so I dont breed. This lady bought this cat as a breeding cat, and within 48 hours she has a neutered cat that is not what she bought her for, she bought her as part of a breeding programme. She hasnt really had her long enough to fall in love with her and I can fully understand why she may rehome as a lovely pet and then buy another cat she can breed from. I feel people were a little harsh on her, she did after all save her life!!


I also agree with this.

As for the seller posting £350 - I wouldnt hold your breath.

I adopted my girl from a breeder who after DNA testing wasnt going to produce the markings she required from breeding her.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

28th = pay day?

Anyone who charges more for a kitten on the active (male or female) have no idea if it will become a successful breeding cat. Of course everyone is right to be very careful who they sell a kitten on the active too, but charging more for an unproven kitten?

The purchaser could end up in exactly the same position as the OP, except they have had the kitten for several months.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Just phoned for an update she is happy and eating this morning, still on fluids but will be home tonight.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I wouldnt see it as losing money, i would see it as having a beautiful healthy girl who cost you a little bit more  glad she is doing well


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I must say I think the OP has been judged too harshly in some posts on this thread. 

Not all breeders regard their breeding cats as family pets, and though one would very much hope queens or studs would be kept on as pets once they retired from breeding and were spayed or neutered, it does not always happen, and many are rehomed at that point. In the breeding world it is not considered "bad practice" per se. 

There are also perfectly reputable cat-loving breeders who are in the business because they hope to make a profit. We may not approve of it, 
and may feel breeding of cats should be a non-profit making venture, done purely out of love for cats. But the fact is breeding cats properly and responsibly is time consuming and expensive.

Not that any of his necessarily applies to Lucy's case, I don't know one way or the other, not knowing her.

Lucy -- the vendor (breeder) of the cat did not keep her side of the contract and you were sold a cat that turned out to be "not fit for the purpose intended". 

When you discovered the cat was ill and needed spaying urgently to treat the pyo, then the best thing to have done was to contact the breeder and say you wished to *reject* the cat as *not fit for purpose* as it was no longer possible to breed from her because of the pyo..

If the breeder had refused to take her back, then of course you would have gone ahead on compassionate grounds (as you did) and have the cat treated (which included spaying) by the vet and then presented the breeder with the bill. 

If the breeder refused to pay, you could have made a claim in the Small Claims Court, and I see no reason why you should not have recovered some or all, of your out of pocket expenses, as well as compensation for being sold a "breeding queen" who categorically could not be bred from.

As it is, if you don't get back the money the breeder promised to refund you, then I would certainly take the matter to the Small Claims Court. There is no legal or moral justification for you to be so out of pocket.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats good to hear,the breeder sounds as if she has washed her hands now shes got her money.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

rose said:


> Just wanted to add my half penny worth! Glad your cat is on the mend and you acted quickly. I have only had animals for life long pets even though in the past I have had a couple of litters of puppies and kittens (long time ago) it was only for the pleasure of watching them grow. People that breed seriously to better the breed, improve colour etc I accept that they couldnt keep all their breeding stock and at some point have to find new homes for retiring animals where they will be pampered pets. I wouldnt ever want to be in that situation so I dont breed. This lady bought this cat as a breeding cat, and within 48 hours she has a neutered cat that is not what she bought her for, she bought her as part of a breeding programme. She hasnt really had her long enough to fall in love with her and I can fully understand why she may rehome as a lovely pet and then buy another cat she can breed from. I feel people were a little harsh on her, she did after all save her life!!


For all i can see your point in my honest opinion it doesn't make it right that a breeder can buy a cat to breed from and then if they cant then lets re home it. I have been in the situation where I lost a lot of money 800 to be exact but at the end of the day it wasn't the cats fault she is a much loved pet. I dont get the because shes a serious breeder its ok attitude as when do this type of breeder call it a day? sorry but people will have different opinions.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes opinions are different.I know really good breeders that need to sometimes re home ex breeding girls due to changes in their program its not always possible to keep every cat you buy in you would get over run with them then you would be classed as an hoarder.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> Yes opinions are different.I know really good breeders that need to sometimes re home ex breeding girls due to changes in their program its not always possible to keep every cat you buy in you would get over run with them then you would be classed as an hoarder.


but then is it fair to keep breeding cats if your not going to be responsible for your breeding stock? i mean for example i bought Tilly (a papillon dog) to breed from but as it is it is not good to try and breed from her she is just too small, so should i of just rehomed her? when she loves her home and its not her fault she cant be a mother? to me its a kind of throw away attitude I could never do it.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I do see your point.If breeding was something you really wanted to do and you had to decide that the numbers would be too many for you to care for then to carry on your dream in breeding you would maybe have to make that choice.I think its a breeding point of veiw not all breeders mind.If you had acres of space that may be a different story.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

*but then is it fair to keep breeding cats if your not going to be responsible for your breeding stock*

Another way of looking at that is the breeder may well have the cats interest at heart by rehoming,to a retirement home full of one on one cuddles something thats not possible is multi cat catterys.Dont get me wrong all myn get cuddles each and every day.Same as children the more you have the attention is divided.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Warning, this might come across harshly.

Were I the breeder, I'd not be offering you a refund either. You were given sound advice about possible treatments for her which you said you'd explore. However, you didn't, and simply got the cat spayed. It was the spaying and not the pyo that rendered her "unfit for purpose" to quote a phrase. As you had options to minimise the pyo and declined to try them, it was your decision to have her spayed, not the breeder's. If you had tried Alizin and gone down treatment routes but discovered that she was still unwell and needed spaying (very unlikely) or that she wouldn't produce another litter no matter how hard you tried (again unlikely), only then would I, as a breeder, be more than happy to either refund the purchase price or replace the kitten with one of equal quality for breeding. I'm not suggesting that you didn't do right by the cat, not at all, but you can't expect a breeder to refund you because you had a knee jerk reaction which turned a breeding girl into a pet.

Flack jacket is now on!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It's a difficult line to tread with keeping breeding cats as pets. At some point, you either have to rehome them or give up breeding for 10 or more years while your current cats grow old and pass on. Good breeders breed to better the cats they're working with, and by allowing all cats to grow old and die before bringing in new ones means that you'd effectively be ending your lines. That goes against all that you've been working towards as you're taking good traits out of the gene pool and minimising genetic diversity even further. I think this rehoming issue divides people into two camps again, the irresponsible BYB and the responsible breeder. I know many responsible breeders who rehome their older cats not because they want to but because they have to. It's a sacrifice so that they can keep bettering their breed, and believe me, for a lot of them, it's a massive sacrifice. I know of one who rehomed a much loved girl because, when she was neutered, the entire girls started to pick on her and she became dreadfully unhappy. That breeder lost a stone in weight and got so upset that she almost had full blown depression because she was so heart sick over the rehome.

I think in this case that the breeder should at the very least have had the girl back and refunded whatever pet price she could get from a new owner for a rehome. I don't think it's right for her to refuse to take the cat back. BYB radar is quivering...


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

carly87 said:


> Warning, this might come across harshly.
> 
> Were I the breeder, I'd not be offering you a refund either. You were given sound advice about possible treatments for her which you said you'd explore. However, you didn't, and simply got the cat spayed. It was the spaying and not the pyo that rendered her "unfit for purpose" to quote a phrase. As you had options to minimise the pyo and declined to try them, it was your decision to have her spayed, not the breeder's. If you had tried Alizin and gone down treatment routes but discovered that she was still unwell and needed spaying (very unlikely) or that she wouldn't produce another litter no matter how hard you tried (again unlikely), only then would I, as a breeder, be more than happy to either refund the purchase price or replace the kitten with one of equal quality for breeding. I'm not suggesting that you didn't do right by the cat, not at all, but you can't expect a breeder to refund you because you had a knee jerk reaction which turned a breeding girl into a pet.
> 
> Flack jacket is now on!


Carly, whilst I find I'm in vague agreement with much of what you say, I do still think it's a little harsh. Treatment of pyometra with Alizin is relatively new. Many (most, even) vets will still be unaware of it; certainly most novice breeders would be unaware and even on a huge, cat breeding dedicated forum that I use, Alizin for pyometra is still a fairly new idea to many of the breeders who use that forum. Faced with a life-threatening condition such as a pyometra, I believe most vets will still opt for/advise an immediate spay.

I would think that, with this particular cat, the pyometra must have been in its early stages. The queen was not seen to be unwell at all and the only symptom (luckily) was pus from her vulva. On the question of the OP being fully refunded for me there are two issues - the legal position for both seller/purchaser which I don't know the answer to and I suspect may be interpreted differently even within the legal profession. The other side is the moral issue. I think it unlikely (but who knows?) that the person who sold this girl had an idea there was a problem or a potential problem... but if I found myself in those circumstances (as the seller of the queen) - developing a pyo within 48 hours of sale, then I would most certainly be refunding the purchase price and, at the very least, offering to pay towards the vet bill.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I didn't just go ahead and get her spayed i brought her home against my better judgement and sought permission from the originl breeder to and gave her the options, she could not treat her, how could i return a cat knowing that she could not afford to give her the treatment she so desperatly needed, Pyo can and does affect fertility and the vet advised that is something that can be passed on I have other cats in the house and a litter i need to consider and could offer no promises that she would no have it again. Treating the pyo or removing the womb the cost would have been the similar and both vets agreed spaying was her best option. So even if a refund is not viable in your opinion she did not sell a healthy cat so the vet fees should at least be covered. 

this is something that could take us around a aroun in circles, i beleive i have done the correct thing in getting her spayed and should the original £350 turn up on the day promised i will consider this as a bad learning curve.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

collecting her at 5pm... 
:thumbup:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Could you tell me how exactly pyo is passed on? I've not read anything about that anywhere. As far as I'm aware, pyo is caused by a cat being allowed to call without being mated. There's no mention of it being sexually transmitted as I think I recall you mentioning earlier, so I'd be greatful if you could point me in the direction of the article where you read this, as I'm presuming you did do your own research as advised. If not and this was advice given you by your vet, I'd be asking him what his knowledge is based on.

BSH, as for Alizin being new and not many knowing about it, this doesn't apply here. I gave the OP the advice that Alizin had been used, even advised her to join Novice Breeders list where others have not only used it but are ready and willing to provide the contact details of their vets to discuss protocols for treatment. There was no need for this girl to be spayed prior to treatment being tried.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

carly87 said:


> Could you tell me how exactly pyo is passed on? I've not read anything about that anywhere. As far as I'm aware, pyo is caused by a cat being allowed to call without being mated. There's no mention of it being sexually transmitted as I think I recall you mentioning earlier, so I'd be greatful if you could point me in the direction of the article where you read this, as I'm presuming you did do your own research as advised. If not and this was advice given you by your vet, I'd be asking him what his knowledge is based on.
> 
> BSH, as for Alizin being new and not many knowing about it, this doesn't apply here. I gave the OP the advice that Alizin had been used, even advised her to join Novice Breeders list where others have not only used it but are ready and willing to provide the contact details of their vets to discuss protocols for treatment. There was no need for this girl to be spayed prior to treatment being tried.


The vet advised that is it sexually transmitted and the bacteria that causes the infection can be passed on. I am not in the habit of second guessing a professional that studied for x amount of years. With all due respect, i don't know you Carly, but 2 not just my usual vet but 2 from different practices assessed the cat and advised spaying was the best option for her.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Lucy, just for the sake of knowledge which might affect how you approach situations in future with regard to breeding, pyometra is most certainly not transmissible (between entire females/kittens) and nor is it sexually transmitted. Even some very good vets have gaps in their knowledge.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

god forbid it will ever happen to me again.. but it is something i will definitel research some more. Again she has just advised me to keep Bonnie away from all the other cats in the house. She actually commented that the Stud could have given her the infection. Any bacterial infection is to be treated as contagious IMO. but thank you for the advice much appreciated. She is home and looks so much more comfortable...


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad she's recovered well which is the main thing.

It's said that pyometra is one of the most common 'diseases' seen in unspayed females. To put that into context, in 27 years I have had two females develop a pyometra and two close/breeder friends each with roughly the same (as myself) years of breeding experience have each had one and two female(s) develop a pyo. I mention these friends because each of us manage our cats quite differently in terms of how long we might consider it safe to allow a female to call but remain unmated, whether or not we use hormones to suppress calling, the age up to which we might consider breeding from a queen. So whilst there is certainly a danger of leaving a female to call/the use of prostaglandins to suppress calling with SOME cats, as you can see, there is no hard and fast rule.

I think you've been very unfortunate and hope that you never see another!


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Bonnie is the unlucky one, I just got caught in the cross fire... she is a sweet girl.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry, I should have said the use of Ovarid and Delvosteron to suppress calling.


----------



## AmeliaRose (Jun 28, 2012)

Theres no guarantees with the pyo treatment though is there? If two vets thought it was treatable 100% without it returning or worsening, surely both of them would have opted for this instead of spaying? If it could still return if the womb isn't removed, I would have agreed to the spaying too. I think on this website theres always a certain group of people your not gonna win with or get listened to, one minute someone is hard up for cat's getting spayed, then the next another says you've wrongly got your cat spayed. If Lucy said "two professional vets have said it's best to spay her, but I said no and wanted to try treatment knowing it's not 100% successful. Now it's worsened because the treatment didn't work and she's in a bad way", people would shoot her down further for making the "wrong" decision and worsening the situation and not listening to two vets' advice, and she'd be a bad owner/breeder.. You just can't win. I think you did right by Bonnie anyway, if anything you did the poor cat a favour. Good on you I say, only you can decide what's best for your cat.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Pyometra in Cats | VCA Animal Hospitals

here is an atrical that explains about Pyometra itcan effect dogs aswell


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Without going into too much detail I know someone whos cat was diagnosed with PYO by one vet who reccomended speying straight off seeking a second opinion a second vet advised treatment cat made full recovery and went on months later to produce a healthy litter. However you also hear the opposite.

I think this just shows the vast and varying differences between individual cases and noone should judge each other for their decisions. Do any of us really know what we would do in every situation and I for one as a breeder have made decisions that we more experience or time I may not have done the same. 

I too have never heard of PYO being sexually transmitted, an interesting thought from your vet one I will google to death I would imagine.

I as a breeder couldnt say i would refund all the costs as I would never ever sell an animal I knew to be ill, however as a good will gesture I would certainly try and come to some sort of agreement perhaps a kitten at a later date? However as said its hard to know what you would do without being in the situation.

I think we shouldnt criticise each other more share our experiences to help one another.
I hope your cat is well soon and whether or not you keep her im sure she will have a happy and healthy life. Sometimes rehoming is the kindest decision for the cat not the owner. Mutlicat households dont suit everyone.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I think people that are being very critical are just being over emotional. I have 4 dogs and 2 cats and would never give them up. But I bought them as PETS.
Animals that are bought to breed from are primarily working animals, in much the same way as a guide dog or sheep dog, sniffer dog etc. When the police train sniffer dogs, or guide dogs are trained, they dont keep the ones that dont make the grade, they rehome them. No different to this lady if she decides to rehome Bonnie as she cannot have the kittens she bought her for. She may have her rehomed, not anything more sinister!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

rose said:


> I think people that are being very critical are just being over emotional. I have 4 dogs and 2 cats and would never give them up. But I bought them as PETS.
> Animals that are bought to breed from are primarily working animals, in much the same way as a guide dog or sheep dog, sniffer dog etc. When the police train sniffer dogs, or guide dogs are trained, they dont keep the ones that dont make the grade, they rehome them. No different to this lady if she decides to rehome Bonnie as she cannot have the kittens she bought her for. She may have her rehomed, not anything more sinister!


I disagree with this so much, I have 2 examples of it here and both for all i didnt get Puppies or Kittens I would never re-home them, they have a home until they die. if a breeder cant keep 1 cat well why breed? sorry but if you have very limited room i cant see how you can breed. I really hate to see the term working animals. even farm dogs get treated with respect


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I also said I couldnt do it as my pets are for life, I have a 10 year old cavalier that has no use of her legs that I have to carry in and out to the loo, fetch and carry and lift all the time. I dont go on holiday or leave her. But as I said my animals are pets, they are companions, to be waited on their whole lives. I just dont understand why the OP is getting such stick for MAYBE rehoming the cat because she is a cat breeder and this cat cannot breed!! Perhaps Bonnie wouldnt want to live with pregnant cats and kittens, perhaps she would prefer to be the only cat in a loving home. Bonnie has only been with the OP a few days Im sure she would settle fine in a new home when she is well again. Most cats would happily change owners if they thought the food/beds/treats were better, they arent as loyal as dogs! Have a go at people that ill treat their pets, chain dogs up in all weather, farm puppies in disgusting conditions, declaw their cats.............................


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> I disagree with this so much, I have 2 examples of it here and both for all i didnt get Puppies or Kittens I would never re-home them, they have a home until they die. if a breeder cant keep 1 cat well why breed? sorry but if you have very limited room i cant see how you can breed. I really hate to see the term working animals. even farm dogs get treated with respect


I don't diagree and only having bred cats for 2 seasons, we are very new and although well researched and have a mentor some things you have to experience first hand. I have a selkirk litter here i was hoping to keep a girl from, bonnie who is a darling and just plopped herself on my lapnhjj c99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999cvvv

and has just walked across my keyboard.. it isn't just the space it is the time and care i would like each and everyone to have, and i love to resume my breeding plans at somepoint when we are a little more settled after this experience, what i am hoping is that my mum will fall in love when she meets her and she will live a life of pure bliss eating prawns and lazing on the beds for the bext 14 years. I am over the financial shock now..


----------



## AmeliaRose (Jun 28, 2012)

Think it's difference of opinions to be honest. Theres no right or wrong because theres no "fact" in all of it. It's not a "fact" that she's doing right or wrong in wanting the cat to have another home so that she can continue breeding. It's not that she wants to fob her off because she's no good to her, she has clearly stated that she would like to keep her. She's gave us clear reasons as to why she can'tand they're fair reasons. Over crowding and continuing to breed, I can imagine it not being ideal! If Lucy can find her a good forever home where she'll get lots of attention and room that she deserves, I genuinely don't see whats wrong with her decision. And the "no room to have pets then you shouldnt breed" is obvious if she only had the one cat and then gave that excuse, but she clearly stated she's got other animals, and wants to continue breeding so its understandable that she doesnt want to hoard unnecessarily..


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i dont think its hoarding i chose to not breed in the end simple as that as I wanted to care for the cat/dog i bought in the 1st instance. I just dont see how you can breed to continue lines if you struggle to keep 1 cat thats all im saying im done.


----------



## AmeliaRose (Jun 28, 2012)

DKDREAM said:


> i dont think its hoarding i chose to not breed in the end simple as that as I wanted to care for the cat/dog i bought in the 1st instance. I just dont see how you can breed to continue lines if you struggle to keep 1 cat thats all im saying im done.


But that was the point I was making she didn't say she was struggling to keep one cat, she was considering rehoming Bonnie because she has more than just one cat to take care of, and the purpose of buying the cat is out of the question now. She's not an irresponsible owner and done bad by the cat I don't see what the issue is. She didn't need to get the cat fixed she could of just gone and give the cat back and not payed the vet bills and been £500 better off than she is now. She's not being a bad person wanting to rehome Bonnie. Its not like she'll be going dumping her at her local cats protection centre..


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

AmeliaRose said:


> But that was the point I was making she didn't say she was struggling to keep one cat, she was considering rehoming Bonnie because she has more than just one cat to take care of, and the purpose of buying the cat is out of the question now. She's not an irresponsible owner and done bad by the cat I don't see what the issue is. She didn't need to get the cat fixed she could of just gone and give the cat back and not payed the vet bills and been £500 better off than she is now. She's not being a bad person wanting to rehome Bonnie. Its not like she'll be going dumping her at her local cats protection centre..


I can understand that however it still just doesn't sit right with me, i dont wish to offend anyone.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Shall we put this one to bed?? all breeders new and old will have their own morals and ways, we all ultimately want what is best for the animals. Bonnie is safe and well (too well for someone that underwent major surgery 24hrs ago) and this is a personal battle between my heart and my head, and a choice i will not take lightly. bed is calling after a rotten 24hrs. :thumbup:


----------



## AmeliaRose (Jun 28, 2012)

Thats fair enough. Difference of views just thought I'd put my point across. Didnt mean it in a rude or disrespectful way and apologise if it sounded any different. Hope Bonnie has a good outcome anyway and hope she has a quick and successful recovery.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

AmeliaRose said:


> Thats fair enough. Difference of views just thought I'd put my point across. Didnt mean it in a rude or disrespectful way and apologise if it sounded any different. Hope Bonnie has a good outcome anyway and hope she has a quick and successful recovery.


No offence taken from any comment on here (well maybe one or two ;-) ) it is just a subject that could take us round and round in circles. 
She is surprisingly very well in herself and i can see the difference in her already thank you for your well wishes


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

DKDREAM said:


> I disagree with this so much, I have 2 examples of it here and both for all i didnt get Puppies or Kittens I would never re-home them, they have a home until they die. if a breeder cant keep 1 cat well why breed? sorry but if you have very limited room i cant see how you can breed. I really hate to see the term working animals. even farm dogs get treated with respect


The only thing it seems safe to want to do is the best for one's animals - all of them - and sometimes rehoming an individual is best all round. A friend has rehomed three of her cats and in each case the cat is far happier in a single cat household, or with just one companion. She was upset about doing so, but could see the cats were not happy with her, and were making her other cats unhappy. She had no intention of ever rehoming them when she brought them, but I have no doubt that she did the best for all her cats in rehoming these particular individuals. One was to a woman who came looking for a kitten - they met and fell in love. That one was the bottom of the pile and we visited recently, the cat has blossomed and is far happier than ever before.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

snip>
Theres no guarantees with the pyo treatment though is there? If two vets thought it was treatable 100% without it returning or worsening, surely both of them would have opted for this instead of spaying? If it could still return if the womb isn't removed, I would have agreed to the spaying too. I think on this website theres always a certain group of people your not gonna win with or get listened to, one minute someone is hard up for cat's getting spayed, then the next another says you've wrongly got your cat spayed. If Lucy said "two professional vets have said it's best to spay her, but I said no and wanted to try treatment knowing it's not 100% successful. Now it's worsened because the treatment didn't work and she's in a bad way", people would shoot her down further for making the "wrong" decision and worsening the situation and not listening to two vets' advice, and she'd be a bad owner/breeder.. You just can't win. I think you did right by Bonnie anyway, if anything you did the poor cat a favour. Good on you I say, only you can decide what's best for your cat.
<snip>
Just to make it very clear, I am not saying that spaying was the wrong thing to do. I simply said that were I the breeder, I wouldn't be offering a full refund as treatment wasn't tried. As said before, Alizin is a relatively new treatment, so a lot of vets don't know about it. Therefore I recommended doing research. So no, I'm not criticising this breeder for having her spayed, just suggesting that a refund isn't in order because this was done.

As for rehoming, I think it's very wrong to criticise her for doing this. It takes a lot of guts to rehome whenever you're giving up a cat you're attached to. Why is it perceived as Ok for us to home kittens to loving homes, but not older cats? We take the same care over finding them a good home, if not more, that we do for our kittens. I'd consider someone far more irresponsible if they kept more cats than they could afford to keep well.


----------



## AmeliaRose (Jun 28, 2012)

carly87 said:


> snip>
> Theres no guarantees with the pyo treatment though is there? If two vets thought it was treatable 100% without it returning or worsening, surely both of them would have opted for this instead of spaying? If it could still return if the womb isn't removed, I would have agreed to the spaying too. I think on this website theres always a certain group of people your not gonna win with or get listened to, one minute someone is hard up for cat's getting spayed, then the next another says you've wrongly got your cat spayed. If Lucy said "two professional vets have said it's best to spay her, but I said no and wanted to try treatment knowing it's not 100% successful. Now it's worsened because the treatment didn't work and she's in a bad way", people would shoot her down further for making the "wrong" decision and worsening the situation and not listening to two vets' advice, and she'd be a bad owner/breeder.. You just can't win. I think you did right by Bonnie anyway, if anything you did the poor cat a favour. Good on you I say, only you can decide what's best for your cat.
> <snip>
> Just to make it very clear, I am not saying that spaying was the wrong thing to do. I simply said that were I the breeder, I wouldn't be offering a full refund as treatment wasn't tried. As said before, Alizin is a relatively new treatment, so a lot of vets don't know about it. Therefore I recommended doing research. So no, I'm not criticising this breeder for having her spayed, just suggesting that a refund isn't in order because this was done.
> ...


I think you got the wrong end of the stick, Carly. I didn't aim this at you, or on this thread for that matter, I didn't even mention the refund I was simply saying the choice she took wasn't wrong. I was making an example of how many different views are on the website and explaining my point. Didn't say anything you said was wrong, considering your recent post where you said "Im not saying youve not done right by this cat". And as said in my previous posts, I totally agree that theres no reason as to why she should be frowned upon for rehoming Bonnie.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Lucy1012 said:


> , Pyo can and does affect fertility and the vet advised that is something that can be passed on I have other cats in the house and a litter i need to consider and could offer no promises that she would no have it again. .


Pyometra is not contagious ..... it results from bacteria entering the womb either during mating or when a cat is calling. I am really unnerved by your vet's lack of knowledge about this.

I've had 2 cats with pyo. One the girl started calling at 7 months and was too tiny to mate on next call after Alizin treatment so I speyed her.

The second we treated successfully with abs and Alizin and was as a result of my overrandy neuter penetrating her during call. He is now not allowed near girls in call!!

On both occasions at early presentation of open pyo, my vets swabbed the pus and girls straight on ABs. The first girl I chose to spey and the second we treated on individual circumstances. in BOTH cases my vet's thoroughly discussed the conditon and possible treatment options.

My advice would be please find a vet with some knowledge of catbreeding so whatever you decide in the future at least you know you are being advised by a vet who understands the various issues.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> The vet advised that is it sexually transmitted and the bacteria that causes the infection can be passed on.


Sounds to me that your vet probably suspected chlamydia which can be a sexually transmitted disease in cats just as in humans. There need not be any other symptoms but it did strike me as 'interesting' that conjunctivitis was also mentioned early on in this thread. The right antibiotics could have been an option if the cat hadn't been transferred between owners. I can however quite understand why a vet wouldn't want to risk treatment though as there's no hope of taking a continuous history from one owner who could pinpoint any changes.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> The only thing it seems safe to want to do is the best for one's animals - all of them - and sometimes rehoming an individual is best all round. A friend has rehomed three of her cats and in each case the cat is far happier in a single cat household, or with just one companion. She was upset about doing so, but could see the cats were not happy with her, and were making her other cats unhappy. She had no intention of ever rehoming them when she brought them, but I have no doubt that she did the best for all her cats in rehoming these particular individuals. One was to a woman who came looking for a kitten - they met and fell in love. That one was the bottom of the pile and we visited recently, the cat has blossomed and is far happier than ever before.


Its not the re homing i have a problem with and seeing as Bonnie is just settling in her new home i doubt its because shes not fitting in well. I have personally messaged Lucy so she knows I wasn't meaning to be nasty


----------

